# Bunnies, Bunnies and MORE Bunnies!!!



## Purogringo (Mar 20, 2008)

Just got back from an amazing bunny hunt with my 2 boys, age 9 & 6. Took them up to my honey hole by Flaming Gorge. My dad always took me when I was little and now it's my turn to keep the tradition alive.

This place never disappoints. Bunnies everywhere! This is the place when you were a kid and you'd see one, go after it and jump 3-4 more, go after those and jump 3-4 more. In one small wash about the size of half an endzone we jumped 14 bunnies. My boys had a blast!

Got there yesterday about 3pm and within an hr had our limit of 10. Spent the night at Flaming Gorge Lodge, had dinner, got up in the morn and went back to our honey hole. Took more time with the boys this morning stalking bunnies and looking for some that were out 75+ yards to shoot at. Still had our limit of 10 within 2 hrs. Soooo much fun!!!

My boys had a blast and they said they can't wait to go back.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Nothing more fun than taken the boys out shooting 'tails. You're doin good dad.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

That's awesome! Reminds me of the hunts I had when I was younger. Sadly that place has since been sold and cultivated and is void of all but the occasional jack. Way to go getting those boys out!


----------



## ted (Oct 22, 2011)

Looks like you've got plenty of materials for rabbit cleaning 101. Headed out to my bunny honey hole in a couple weeks -- hope I've got half your luck.


----------



## EricH (May 3, 2014)

Awesome! I really miss hunting snowshoes in he winter. Looks like I need to get out and find me a little rabbit spot.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I love posts like this! A Dad gets his kids out away from the Gameboy and introduces them to the outdoors. Looks like you had a great time with your boys. Good on you!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Awesome! The look on your boy's faces says it all. Way to go!!


----------

